# Are we really fit?



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok... I was playing on youtube and looking at off-shoot videos... and went from eating wild plants... to eating healthy... to staying healthy... to... um... this: video

I sat here dumbstruck and realized... maybe I'm not in as great a shape as I thought. Now... I don't plan on doing this (a strength based pole dance by Indian men) but still... wow.... what shape do you have to be in to do that?

Ok.... reality check... buy gear that compensates... buy gear that compensates.


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

Holy crap, that's insane. So much for having a bar to pass, that guy just raised it by x10.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

wtf did you just have me watch? after 20 sec I had to turn it off.... that looks like it really really hurt, just watching it hurt. I am sure we all could be in better shape...


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

JMH... What? I didn't inspire a new workout plan for you?


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

hell no, I still wanna have kids and God looks like it hurts


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

I used to think that I was in amazing shape. Since long before I joined the Marines Ive maintained a real 300, and still do even though Ive been out for years. But then a few years ago I took a pole dancing class with a girlfriend of mine. Here I thought pull ups, sit ups, and a five or six mile run every morning would keep me in shape. After twenty minutes in that class I wanted to die.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

It was a bit disturbing, Why were there all guys watching?
He seemed a bit feminine.

I do not have any desire to see much past the 30 second mark.

this is easier on my peepers, even some guys for the ladies as well


----------



## HarshGeometry (Nov 17, 2012)

Pretty crazy moves these guys do! Indian fitness is a good type to take tips from since they develop strength with its most necessary and often forgotten counterpart, Balance. 
Having taken up to moderate Yoga classes I can say that the balance and breathing techniques help you build endurance you just can't get from traditional workouts.


----------



## Comegetme (Nov 19, 2012)

It seems like a lot of people try to compensate their lack of strength or endurance with tools. Tools are a great thing to have but I can think of several situations where I would rather be able to sprint a long distance or lift a lot of weight than have a fancy tool.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I would be the first to say get fit, be toned and stay in shape...
However I doubt I will ever come close to being that fit...wow!
I'm an avowed tool/gear user...and I accept that...


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Comegetme said:


> It seems like a lot of people try to compensate their lack of strength or endurance with tools. Tools are a great thing to have but I can think of several situations where I would rather be able to sprint a long distance or lift a lot of weight than have a fancy tool.


I would rather be able to shoot someone sprinting at 1000 yards than have to deal with them at 50 yards.


----------



## Chickasaw Outlaw (Nov 12, 2012)

Thats the way I get into bed every night!!


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> I would rather be able to shoot someone sprinting at 1000 yards than have to deal with them at 50 yards.


Yeah but we don't always get what we like do we?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

At a thousand yards why not just walk away...you could probably do the same at fifty too...if you smiled and waved as you left.

Like I said work at being fit and staying in shape, I've been given two choices, stay trim or go under the knife...and since I really don't want back surgery....I stay trim and in as much shape as my body (back) allows.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

That's called 1/4 Indian 3/4 spider monkey. WTF!!!!!


----------



## Walking Bear (Nov 10, 2012)

Forget the vid (I know hard to do but . . .). ARE YOU FIT? Could you walk say 10 miles with your BOB? Could you make and maintain a shelter? Could you haul the water you need to live for a week? OR ARE YOU sucking air walking to the frig to get you next beer? Do you hire someone to keep your house up because you can't climb a ladder without passing out due to lack of air? 

If the second set of questions are answered yes theen the first set are no and you prep needs to be more of you body and not as much of you food, guns and ammo. I realized this three years ago; 290 the end of 2009 now 207; not where I should be but I can move carrying weight if I need too; I could carry water; strengthwise I could build and maintain a shelter.


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

I started getting in better shape after reading a post about all of the convicts in prison who are working out every day to be stronger, faster, and all around "badder" than the average citizen.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

badey said:


> I started getting in better shape after reading a post about all of the convicts in prison who are working out every day to be stronger, faster, and all around "badder" than the average citizen.


That is why they need to take their work out equipment away. TV also.
It is called prison for a reason, not supposed to be a resort.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

I go to the gym and lift weights regularly but honestly I should be working on my cardio a lot more. "Prepping" should first and foremost start with your own body. Trust me, if the stuff ever hits the fan there's going to be ALOT of hard manual labor involved.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

That is a pretty high mark to hit for fitness. He'd be the guy jumping tree to tree.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think one has to work with what they have...some have more to work with than others...yet there is no reason not to be in the best possible shape you can be in...common sense


----------



## usheer (Jan 2, 2013)

It seems like a lot of people try to compensate their lack of strength or endurance with tools. Tools are a great thing to have but I can think of several situations where I would rather be able to sprint a long distance or lift a lot of weight than have a fancy tool.


----------

